# My Opinon-Homesteading



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

It is my humble opinon that if you homestead you are definatly not retired. :whistlin:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Totally agree...didn't get my coffee break until after dinner tonight.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

But what a wonderful way to not be retired!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

define "homesteading"? this term has changed meaning sooo much in the last 100 years-how is it meant now?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Homesteading: Skills to survive in the world you choose to live. Can be in the city or rural. Can be without comfort or with ie toilet,septic system,electricity ect,ect...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, in one sense of the word you might be. If you were tired but are well rested at the moment, you will certainly get retired soon.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Big Dave, I've pondered this for awhile, just casting out for thoughts.
My Grandmother moved West in a covered wagon, and built a sod house in Nebraska (I still have the chairs she took with her) They were at the mercy of the climate, and everything else.
On the other hand, if you move onto a farm, with all the outbuildings, fences, well, etc--are you still homesteading? Course, in our area, especially, there is still raw land waiting for improvements.
OR, is homesteading a state of mind? In your heart, are you still gambling with the elements, and hoping you can capture your dream?
See my thoughts? Not trying to be controversial, just thought-provoking.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Boy, Do I know how to kill a thread?? Carry On!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

ceresone said:


> Big Dave, I've pondered this for awhile, just casting out for thoughts.
> My Grandmother moved West in a covered wagon, and built a sod house in Nebraska (I still have the chairs she took with her) They were at the mercy of the climate, and everything else.
> On the other hand, if you move onto a farm, with all the outbuildings, fences, well, etc--are you still homesteading? Course, in our area, especially, there is still raw land waiting for improvements.
> OR, is homesteading a state of mind? In your heart, are you still gambling with the elements, and hoping you can capture your dream?
> See my thoughts? Not trying to be controversial, just thought-provoking.


I dont think you need to run out and build a sod house to be considered a homesteader. Maybe in the old days 'homesteader' was a person who built up raw land but today its more of a way of life...kind of a small farmer, self reliant type.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Head scratching thoughts on this huh? If it is your home and you improve on it yeah it is homesteading in my opinon. If we go to mars will we be breaking new ground on how to settle it? Yep Same as here we try to live where we can make it and get some creature comforts.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Darntootin said:


> Maybe in the old days 'homesteader' was a person who built up raw land but today its more of a way of life...kind of a small farmer, self reliant type.


Golly, according to today's TV programing and such, you would be more considered a "Prepper". 
The very few shows I've seen parts of I don't ever remember any mention of any type of so called "homesteading"....... :drum:

In my line of thinkng; you are what you are and the title you want to hang on how you do what you do is up to you...... be it prepper, homesteader, farmer, worker, slave, or ________.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Now, Thats what I'm talking about!
How YOU consider yourself--and why?
Myself, I dont know, When we bought this place 45 years ago, it had a house, barn, chicken house, etc. The house burned down 13 days later, the old barns, outbuildings were all torn down to make way for new buildings.
Our huge gardens shrank to raised beds-which have now shrank again, and moved closer to the house.(is shrank a word?)
So, now, I'm a widow, still running a farm-but dont fit a catagory, Thus--my Question--What do YOU consider yourself?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

> Thus--my Question--What do YOU consider yourself?


 I've answered this question many times to the Master Gardeners that I volunteer with: I'm not a gardener, I'm a farmer! But, of course, I do garden, I just don't get involved in the Latin names of plants. 
Homesteader? Well, I just don't know what that is, I guess. Maybe, I'm one, but I'm definitely a farmer.


----------

